# verzeichnis freigeben



## Dario Linsky (17. Januar 2002)

im lokalen netzwerk kann man ja mit der struktur
\\[rechner-name oder ip]\[freigabe]
ein bestimmtes verzeichnis fuer andere rechner im gleichen netzwerk freigeben.
aber wie geht sowas uebers internet (ist ja schliesslich auch eine tcp/ip-verbindung)? unter linux gibts da ja den samba-dienst fuer, aber wie siehts bei windows aus - brauch ich noch irgendwas an software?
das ganze sollte natuerlich auch nach moeglichkeit mit kennwortschutz und logdatei einigermassen sicher sein.

betriebssystem: grundsaetzlich windows 2000 pro, aber fuer alle anderen windows-versionen interessiert mich das genau so...


----------



## Tim C. (17. Januar 2002)

also prinzipiell müsste das gehen, wenn netbios für tcp/ip aktiviert ist, dass ist ja das größte sicherheitsmanko von win98 und me, dass man das erstmal manuell deaktivieren muss. ich glaube ich habe das sogar schonmal mit nem kumpel getestet, aber unter win2k finde ich z.B. das häkchen in den netzwerkeinstellungen nicht mehr. aber so sollte es zumindest prinzipiell gehen,

wie es in der praxis läuft könnten ja die anderen spezies ma sagen


----------



## Flame (22. Januar 2002)

*hä?*

wie jetze?

du willst sozusagen über msdos auf nen anderen rechner? anders kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen da, über den browser sowas sicher nicht funzt. er brauch ja nen webserver und der zeigt nur dateien an, die im rootverzeichnis liegen. und in der netzwerkumgebung könntest du vielleicht glück haben. aber der andere rechner ist ja nicht direkt mit dir verbunden. *grml* ausserdem hassu ja garnicht die freigegebenen verzeichnisse oder? also namen und so.

wenn ja, müsste es gehen. aber ehrlich gesagt, hab ich mir noch nie so genau die frage gestellt. da ich ja eh nix bei anderen verloren hab.


----------



## Dario Linsky (22. Januar 2002)

ich meinte diese ganz normalen freigaben (im explorer ueber extras > netzlaufwerk verbinden > '\\*meine ip oder mein rechnername*\*freigabe*\'). hin und wieder waers ganz praktisch, wenn ich vom buero aus auf meine festplatte zu hause zugreifen koennte.

ich komm zwar jetzt auch ueber die ip meiner ppp-verbindung auf das netzlaufwerk, aber nur von meinem eigenen rechner und nicht von dem, auf dem ich es braeuchte...


----------



## dfd1 (11. März 2002)

Funktioniert das überhaupt??:| :--


----------



## Freaky (11. März 2002)

*hmm*

richtig verstanden du willst auf deinen rechner zugreifen von deinem arbeitsplatz aus ???

pcanywhere ----> aktuelle version 10,5 kostet 240€  *g*
anders (einfacher) gehts net (doch schon aber das ist doch irgende wie neäehh !!)


gruß
freaky




ps: könntest natürlich ein ftp auf machen und die daten die du brauchst da rein hauen, aber wenn du nur kurz drauf zugreifen willst also eine verbindung von der arbeit aus starten dann gehts mit pcanywhere, andere möglichkeit ist mir jetzt nicht bekannt


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. März 2002)

VNC - Opensource, d.h. kostenlos


----------



## Freaky (11. März 2002)

*hmm*

hab zwar VNC für mein little heimnetzwerk eingerichtet, aber ich bin mir nciht sicher ob das klappt wenn keine verbindug besteht.
das heißt ja wenn er keine flatrate hat wird es deuer ,das er wenn er morgens zur arbeit geht die internet verbindung starten muß um von der arbeit auf sein rechner zugreifen zu können.


pcanywhere öffnet ja nur die verbindung wenn er es will *g*

gruß
freaky


kann mich natürlich irren müßte jemand mal testen *g*


----------



## :Sion. (18. April 2002)

*sharing übers Internet*

Grüezi mitenand  

Also wegen Sharing übers Internet:

Es klappt wunderbar. Du musst in deinem Büro ein Dos-Command Starten, dann schreibst du net use woder was frei ist) \\"DEINE-IP"\"DEIN-SHARE" User:"DEIN USERNAME DEN DU ZUHAUSE BRAUCHST" und drückst ENTER

Jetzt wirst du aufgefordert ein PW einzugeben (mach das) 

und tadaaaaa 


gruss fred


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. April 2002)

Also ...

SMB-Filesharing über's Internet würde ich prinzipiell sein lassen, weil's nicht sonderlich sicher ist.

Genau kann ich Dir dazu leider nichts sagen, aber wie es scheint können Leute im Internet die im gleichen Netz-Segment hängen wie Du (z.B. gleicher Einwahl-Knoten bei den Teletubbies) und in den Netzwerkeigenschaften die gleiche Arbeitsgruppe angegeben haben wie Du Deine Kiste über's Internet in der Netzwerkumgebung sehen.
Was ja dann doch ein wenig blöd wär, oder?

Zu dieser Vermutung komme ich, da ich als ich Anfangs meinen Server installiert hab noch keine Firewall drauf laufen hatte und somit auch Samba schön vom Internet zu erreichen war.
Ich hatte dann immer so feine Logfiles mit fremden Rechner-Namen.

Naja, aber egal, zurück zum Thema.

Wenn Du die Daten nur von daheim in's Büro kriegen willst würd ich Dir 'nen HTTP- oder FTP-Server empfehlen.
Mit dem FTP kannst Du dann sogar Daten auf die heimische Festplatte schaufeln.

Falls Du trotzdem auf die Idee kommst unbedingt SMB-Freigaben über's Internet machen zu wollen solltest Du auch überprüfen ob die Datei- und Drucker-Freigabe auch an den TCP/IP-Treiber für die externe Netzwerkkarte gebunden ist. (Irgendwo in den Netzwerkeinstellungen gibt's was von Bindungen, war zumindest bei 95 so)

Nun ja, ich hoffe mein nahezu endloses Geblubbere konnte Dir ein wenig helfen.

Hier noch 'n paar Links für HTTP- und FTP-Server

HTTP
Apache http://httpd.apache.org/

FTP
----
WarFTP http://www.jgaa.com/software/warftpd/
G6FTP http://www.gene6.com/g6ftpd/


----------



## Whizzly (8. Mai 2002)

*.....*

Also isch weiss ja nich ob ihrs schon wusstet....

wenn ich das jetz so richtig gelesen hab dann glaub ich dass n NETZLAUFWERK (arbeitsplatz/netzlaufwerk verbinden) wohl am simpelsten is....brauchst aufm rechna natürlich ne freigabe und die ip und dann sollte das mitm zugreifen schon funzen...so als eigene festplatte im arbeitsplatz....
ich hoff ich mein was ihr meint...;-)


----------



## Neuk (8. Mai 2002)

na ja, ein netzlaufwerk ist ja nur ein "gesubstes" (befehl subst) Laufwerk auf ein netzwerkshare, vorher muss aber eine verbindung zum share klappen, ansonsten geht des mit den netzlaufwerk auch net...

Persönlich würd ich auch net über SMB/NETBIOS usw. gehen, lieber ftp...


----------

